# [SOLVED] 'Prototype' lags during gameplay



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello all, I registered cause I'm having problems with this new game and can't find a way to fix it. I got it from a friend and I installed it like any other original game but when I play, 2 minutes it's fine and then it starts to lag. Heavily. I just set the game down to the tray and wait for a few minutes, then it's normal for 5 minutes, and starts lagging afterwards yet again. I can repeat the same thing 2000 times but it's killing the fun.
I installed the latest drivers, and deleted all unnecessary stuff from my comp, system requirements are fine and I simply can't find a solution.

I have AMD Athlon 64 x2 dual core 4000+ processor(2,11 GHz), nvidia geforce 8600 GT 512MB graphic card, 2GB of ram, latest directX and drivers and enough disk space to run the game but I get the lag all the time

can anyone help? :normal:


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

please someone help, I dunno what to do


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

Please wait 72 hours before bumping, we all live at different timezones and are not always available.

Please click the game-o-meter link in my signature and run prototype. Well I think you pass the requirements, after a couple of minutes you get heavy lag online/offline?

Edit: Click CPUID Hardware monitor in my sig, download it and please tell me your idle temperatures and your temperatures in-game. Also what is your antivirus?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

I have Eset smart security, the latest version and the game lags offline


http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/5306/idletemp.jpg

I posted the results of temperatures right after it blocked(3 minutes after opening the game up)

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/4099/ingametemp.jpg


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

You don't go up much in temps, I'm not sure on temperatures really but I think the GPU might be overheating, how often do you dust your computer? And does eset have real time scanning? Try disabling that and play offline and see how it works, I may remind you that disabling RTS leaves your computer at risk. So if you are worried disconnect and play offline, but its Eset, It might not be the problem .


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

my comp started to crash 2 weeks ago and I figured that I didn't clean it for months lol, I opened it up and cleaned(10 days ago). Now it's working very nicely.
I also went to task manager and cut all processes possible and tried to play, still same, I went through all possible forums and did everything I could find, nothing worked. The anti-virus disabling was the first thing I did about 7-8 hours ago and I hoped it will work but it fooled me


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

your GPU temps are waaaaaaay to hot!!!!!!!!
let's try another software just to be sure, download GPUz from my sig and open it
choose Sensors tab and check the temps after 10 to 15 mins of play
the GPU temps must not go over 75 or 80 max
it can handle up to 110C but the safety line is 80


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

Rock, if the GPU overheats doesn't it get intense damage?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

in time yes indeed, if the heat is really like that, than I think that the GPU fan needs to be changed or there are too many dust on it


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

I'm a little confused on the results you gave with CPUID.

After 10minutes of gameplay please post your CPU temps with Coretemp.
When your computer is idle please post your temperatures too.
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Please post your idle and load (after 10 minutes of gameplay) with GPU-Z (like what RockmasteR said)
http://www.filehippo.com/download_gpuz/

I need to know your PSU too. It looks like this
What does it say on the label?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7180/idlem.jpg

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5555/ingameh.jpg

my PSU does look similar like that(the power plug is under the ON/OFF switch and the fan is beside it, looks smaller than that) but I'm not sure on what label you mean? if it's the one inside the computer I don't know cause I'm not allowed to break apart my comp lol

and I can clearly see on my own that the temperatures are way too high, what can I do, change the fan or what? I'm still under warranty of the manufacturer so it has a sticker, I had to remove it and put it back up last time I cleaned my comp, it was tricky


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

if you meant the power supply, it's 400W, maybe I should get a better one as well?
I also heard of water cooling system or something like that. Is it better than the normal one? money is no problem on this matter


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

A cheap 400w PSU isn't meant for any PCI-E card. Its probably some no name brand PSU so you should definitely get a new one. Decent Water cooling kits start at around $300 and go pretty fast up from there. I am going to recommend a couple upgrades that will cool down your system quite a bit.

NZXT TEMPEST Crafted Series CS-NT-TEM-B Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
$100
after rebate $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047

ZALMAN 9500A 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail 
$41
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118223

Arctic Silver 5
$9
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

Corsair 650w
$100
after rebate $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Total $250


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

thanks man

should that fix the lags and will I be able to play any game with somewhat good settings?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

That should fix your overheat issues and lag depending on your settings. Your 8600GT is a mid range card and isn't all that fast but you could upgrade to a ATI 4850 no problem with the PSU I recommmended.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

goddamn that card is totally expensive, like 200$ here at my place

I'd rather stick to this one as I think it's good enough to run the game at medium settings lol

I will take my comp to the service tomorrow and tell them to put this stuff in. then I will run the game again and post here if the problem is solved

can you tell me in advance what could be the problem if the new components don't solve it?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

I don't think there is any software problems as the heat in your hardware is really high and it looks to be the sole issue.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

ok then, I hope it'll fix the problem, as today is a national holiday, I have to wait tomorrow afternoon to take my comp to the service.. kinda annoying

I also wanted to say something.. last year around the same time of the year as now, my graphic got fried(didn't know the reason) and I fixed it and had no bigger problems till a week ago, is there really no problem with the graphic card but just the cooling system and PSU?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

I would wait to do testing for the graphics card til you get the new PSU and case. Your computer is way too hot to get any kind of good recording on a unstable computer like yours.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

I'm not sure I can get a new case... I can change the PSU and get the cooler but I don't think I can change the case

and the service has much work to do so my comp will be there for a week...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

Why can't you do this yourself. It takes no genius to take apart a computer just some time and patience but I guess you already paid so there's nothing you can do now.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

cause of warranty, I can get all those parts for free from the manufacturer, if I open up the comp, I'll have to buy most parts.. some lost warranty but I still can't mess with hardware cause if they see a part in there which is not on the list when I bought it, they will just cancel the warranty on all parts


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

So its a pre built computer? I would buy never buy a pre built computer becasue their computers and warranties are a joke.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

my dad and me chose most of the parts, but that was 2 years ago.. in 2 years I'll probably buy all parts and build the comp myself, I still don't know most of those stuff

the comp worked fine most of the time but next year I'll learn more about computer hardware in school so I'll be able to build my own comp

I would just like to ask mods not to close this till my comp comes back, then I will check if the game functions normally


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

don't worry, the thread won't be closed
just keep us informed
good luck


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

The only reason a thread would be closed if the original poster was extremely rude in a bunch of posts, not obeying TSF's rules. that sort of thing.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

oh ok then, I thought threads can get closed cause of inactivity and such, there might be some changes in the way I'm gonna fix the comp.. on friday I will find out


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*



Niram said:


> oh ok then, I thought threads can get closed cause of inactivity and such, there might be some changes in the way I'm gonna fix the comp.. on friday I will find out


Nah, I once found a really old page from a google search here on TSF. It was posted somewhere around 2005 I think? Don't worry, like mcninjaguy said, stuff only gets locked if a person is rude, or it is breaking TSF rules such as illegal activities.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

ok today I expect news, will get a new PSU, check the temps and then if it keeps screwing me I will change the cooler as well


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

I found teh problem, the graphic card fan didn't work. it was completely dead, now I'm trying to find another here at work, will update you again


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

You are still getting the new PSU right? Make sure it is one of listed quality brands in the power supply link in my signature.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

I'll maybe get the PSU, not sure, but I have to take the comp to the service cause I still have warranty and will get another graphic card for free but it will take at least 5 days >.>

it's around 150 euros here so better to wait a week than pay that much for another card


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

I wasn't able to choose exact those components and I figured I don't need a cooler so this is what I'm gonna get, recommended by the person who I turst most 

Chieftec power supply 650W Turbo Series, Cable management, 4×12V, Active PFC, 14cm fan
HDD 2.5" Western Digital Scorpio Blue 2500BEVT, SATA II, 250GB/8MB/5400rpm

and I will tell them to re-apply the paste cause of the overheating it's possible that it got worn out lol better safe than sorry


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

Get another PSU and return that one its garbage,

Only get these PSU's

PC and Power Cooling (any model)
ThermalTake (tougher power series only)
Cooler Master (Real Power Pro series)
Corsair (any model)
Seasonic (any model)


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Get another PSU and return that one its garbage,
> 
> Only get these PSU's
> 
> ...


Silverstone make great PSU's as well.

I use a silverstone and its awesome.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

http://www.ve-mil.hr/Cjenik.aspx#Grp2_Simbol=napajanja&c=000000

sorry but I'm able to choose from this list only, and the 750W thermaltake thats there is too expensive and I don't need that much watts


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

If you're limited to that list, I would go for the *OCZ GameXStream 700W* (4x18A/+12V = approx 58A combined total)


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

hmm you could be right but would it be good to get one with those watts considering my other specs?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

The computer will only use the watts it needs, so having extra won't have any negative effects on the computer's performance. The important things to look for when buying a PSU (more important than just the total watts) are the quality of the manufacturer and the +12V amps. The +12V line powers the graphics card, hard drive and CPU so needs to be strong.

OCZ is not in the top 5 of best makes (see Mcninjaguy's list above), but it is much better than Chieftec.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

ok then I will get this one, my country is anyways screwed up totally so I didn't even expect that we have anything good quality lol


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

ok I believe the problem has been solved, tomorrow I get my comp back but the guy in the service ran the game and said it's fine so Ima check tomorrow to make sure


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 'Prototype' lags during gameplay*

problem solved, all I did is change the graphic card, in 6 months I will buy a new comp so the specs now don't matter 

I will be on this forum every day so that day will come and I will ask for advices for my new comp 

thanks all for helping me ray:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

glad to hear you solved the problem
have fun with your game


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

the game is the most awesome thing ever, still if I play for like 2 hours it blocks but it's reasonable when my specs fulfill just the minimum requirements

but it's just awesome, I laugh like a crazy man while throwing people around BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *cough

*leaves


----------



## Rubz (Jul 6, 2009)

Niram said:


> the game is the most awesome thing ever, still if I play for like 2 hours it blocks but it's reasonable when my specs fulfill just the minimum requirements
> 
> but it's just awesome, I laugh like a crazy man while throwing people around BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *cough
> 
> *leaves


lol epic dude ^^


----------

